# Sequence for pkg change php56-* of dependencies to php70-*



## jef (Mar 3, 2017)

Working on a new server build, I've noted that php 5.6 is out of its active maintenance window. I'd like to get something of a jump on things and install www/wordpress with php 7.0 dependencies (as I don't see php71 in the 11.0-RELEASE AMD64 quarterly repo).

I've tried a few contortions of how to do this, including a handy script that finds the dependencies and updates them to the php70 versions, but can't seem to try to find an order of events that doesn't end up with wordpress pulling in all the php56 versions.

I've tried as many combinations of install/remove -f that I can think of, while trying to change the package origin at various points with this little script

```
PKG=pkg
# PKG='echo pkg'

for dep in $( pkg -j wordpress rquery %do wordpress ) ; do
    new_dep=$( echo $dep | sed -n s/php56/php70/p )
    if [ ! -z "${new_dep}" ] ; then
        ${PKG} -j wordpress set -o ${dep}:${new_dep}
    fi
done
```

with no success.

Is there a way to do this without creating my own package locally?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2017)

Package dependencies are more or less "set in stone" and cannot be changed once the packages have been created. 



jef said:


> Is there a way to do this without creating my own package locally?


No.


----------



## balanga (Mar 3, 2017)

jef said:


> Working on a new server build, I've noted that php 5.6 is out of its active maintenance window. I'd like to get something of a jump on things and install www/wordpress with php 7.0 dependencies (as I don't see php71 in the 11.0-RELEASE AMD64 quarterly repo).
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do this without creating my own package locally?




I'm in the process of getting www/wordpress installed with php71.

See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59961" href="/index.php?threads/https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59961/">Thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59961


----------



## balanga (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure how that msg got formatted like that...


----------



## balanga (Mar 3, 2017)

https://www.iceflatline.com/2011/11/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-and-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd/


----------



## jef (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks SirDice -- Knowing "it can't be done" is good as well.

As for how to install WordPress with php7x, nothing in WordPress is compiled that I know of, so simply pulling the current version with svn and installing the dependencies using `pkg` will work nicely, without the need to build any packages locally. Note that `svnlite` is part of the base install, so there is no need to install a "full" version.

Those dependencies are easily found with

```
pkg rquery %do wordpress
```

_Edit: WordPress, according to the above link, also has a _git _repository and they state "For all practical purposes, the SVN and Git repositories are now equals."_


----------

